# Wanna catch more LM's?



## MultiGuru (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been fishing for years and I never broke down to buying instructional videos or anything like that. But I bought this book in March, and the early season tips alone have helped me catch more bass than I ever have and its only April. Just thought I'd share this with my fellow fishermen. Tight Lines to ya!

http://adamdc.extreme99.hop.clickbank.net/?tid=28925011


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Or just search on the internet for the same tips.... pretty easy to get info without paying


----------

